# irratic idle



## wapaksentra (May 2, 2005)

bumped the timing five degree's up, changed fuel to premium used timing light did the factory service manual way, idles odd then drops to reg. any ideas kinda does a wierd number like.....


starting at 750 rev to 4000 let drop drops to 1200 spikes up to 1500 drops to a 1000 holds then drops to 750. 

any ideas? a guy i talked to said to change my fuel filter i just want more opinions.


----------



## guam_boy00 (Mar 2, 2005)

wapaksentra said:


> bumped the timing five degree's up, changed fuel to premium used timing light did the factory service manual way, idles odd then drops to reg. any ideas kinda does a wierd number like.....
> 
> 
> starting at 750 rev to 4000 let drop drops to 1200 spikes up to 1500 drops to a 1000 holds then drops to 750.
> ...


 Well I'm just wondering if all this spike issues started to happen when you bumped your timing 5 degrees up. or bumping it up 5 degrees was when your trying to fix the spikes.


----------



## wapaksentra (May 2, 2005)

started after the bump. i still havent figured it out.no spark plugs are knocking. i just cant figure this out i know its going to be something simple 




guam_boy00 said:


> Well I'm just wondering if all this spike issues started to happen when you bumped your timing 5 degrees up. or bumping it up 5 degrees was when your trying to fix the spikes.


----------



## Primeredb13 (Dec 24, 2004)

wapaksentra said:


> started after the bump. i still havent figured it out.no spark plugs are knocking. i just cant figure this out i know its going to be something simple


bump ur timing down 2 degrees


----------

